# Any idea for rumble stomach???



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have any idea why my dog's stomach rumbling and wants to eat grass?
Thank you


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's usually because something in the food is irritating the digestive tract. It could be quite a few things, but start by switching to a cereal-free food (remember, rice is cereal too). A fish and potato based food is usually easily digested. The rumbling should stop quickly, but some dogs also eat grass because they like it.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Rumbling is completely normal - it's just the noises of the alimentary canal. They're most often heard when the system is empty. 

Eating grass can mean a number of different things depending on the dog - a stomach ache, hunger, stress-related displacement activity, excitement, or simply because it tastes nice.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rumbling can be normal on an empty stomach, but some rumbling is a symptom of digestive problems. My dog had gut-rumbles and was clearly in pain, and wouldn't eat so it wasn't just hunger. She too would eat lots of grass which is well known to be self-medicating when done in large amounts. I changed her food to cereal-free and the rumbling stopped completely. She now only eats small amounts of grass.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you guys, he is eating Chapie Complite but stiil wants wet food in it... He also likes lettuce. I rarely give him raw bone, I have heart it, what do you think about it? 
Thanks again...


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Chappie Complete isn't really the best choice of foods IMO - I'd advise you to change to something of better quality and see how he does then. For about £5 more you could feed him Skinners, which is an infinitely better food.

Think there's an index of dry dog food on here somewhere.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

I though Chapie is a good brand Shamy kebab. Which one would you sesuggest?
Thank you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Rumbling can be normal on an empty stomach, but some rumbling is a symptom of digestive problems. My dog had gut-rumbles and was clearly in pain, and wouldn't eat so it wasn't just hunger. She too would eat lots of grass which is well known to be self-medicating when done in large amounts. I changed her food to cereal-free and the rumbling stopped completely. She now only eats small amounts of grass.


This is what Alfie occasionally suffers from.

I know some triggers; kongs, boomer balls, anything that involves excessive licking - i found that his was related to air intake. Everytime he had a frozen kong that he would lick for a period of time, he ended up with a rumbling gut and refused to eat for a period of time. He likes to have his stomach massaged which i assume aids the passing of the gas. All he wants to do is eat grass.

Alfies is also triggered if he doesnt eat for a while. Through trial and error i now know that 3 meals a day, and a decent sized snack before bed (usually a few tripe sticks, sometimes a pigs ear or an Antos chew) prevents an 'attack'.

There can be dietry triggers, but ive yet to notice a set pattern.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

When dogs eat grass, it is usually because they are searching for nutrients that their present diet doesn&#8217;t completely provide for them.

Rumbling stomach may be caused by indigestion, gastritis, etc.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Tinned Chappie is a good fall-back for an upset stomach, but the dry stuff isn't great I'm afraid. 

There are a number of better foods for your dog for pretty much every reasonable budget. If you give an indication of how much you can spend on your dog it would be easier to make a recommendation.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Shamykebab, this is not how much I can spend, this is what is the best. Because the one I am using now, you don't like it  However, you say with spending £10 more I can get better food. Let's say, I can spend £10 more, which one would you suggest? 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

Floyd says "Woff woffff " to all of you :thumbup:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

How often do you feed him i have to feed my lot twice a day otherwise the cavs will get rumbley stomachs they also have a biscuit as we go to bed if i miss it they will wake me up wanting to go out to eat grass then if i give them a couple of pieces of their complete bisciut it sorts it out. I used to feed the cheapest food that was on offer but i changed to either Skinners Duck and Rice or Arden Grange lamb and rice and i dont have to feed as much so they poo less and the sack last longer than the cheap stuff so it is a saving in the long run


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at this thread, it covers most of the available foods out there:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

It all comes down to which food your dog does best on (and by that I mean the dog looks good, has the appropriate amount of energy levels, good teeth, and produces firm, regular stools).

I've had mine on Royal Canin, JWB, Orijen, Vitalin, Fish4Dogs, and White's Premium, but I've found the food that suits them both is Skinners F&T with a few raw meals here and there.

They're all individuals and eventually through trial and error you'll find the right food for your dog.

HTH


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to add: I'm not simply quoting anti-Chappie doctrine - when I worked at a rescue kennel dogs with the runs were indubitably put onto Chappie dry as a matter of course. Many of the quarantine dogs had the runs and so we fed Chappie a lot! 

The difference in the dogs who had been on it for over a week was obvious - lack-lustre coats, poor appetites, horrible quantities of poo etc. If however, they were fed wet Chappie their recovery was usually very good, and what's more, the dogs loved to eat it. Unfortunately, as the dry food was cheaper than the wet we were never able to regularly feed an entire diet of wet Chappie to poorly dogs.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Rumbling can be normal on an empty stomach, but some rumbling is a symptom of digestive problems. My dog had gut-rumbles and was clearly in pain, and wouldn't eat so it wasn't just hunger. She too would eat lots of grass which is well known to be self-medicating when done in large amounts. I changed her food to cereal-free and the rumbling stopped completely. She now only eats small amounts of grass.


Which one are you giving now.
Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

éLIF;1062011299 said:


> Which one are you giving now.
> Thanks


Fish4Dogs. The first cereal-free food I tried was Orijen, and she was fine on that but it too expensive to give to my other dog as well. Also have used Vitalin Adult Maintenance chicken and potato, she was fine with that as well, but didn't seem to enjoy it much.

I get the Fish4Dogs working version, VAT free - and then get £200 worth at once, which gets a 20% discount. That brings the price down to about £37/15kilos.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

A rumbling stomach could be hunger but is more likely to be the dog has gulped either food or too much water. Sorry I don't know what breed you have but if it is a deep chested dog I would watch out for this as it could cause problems.


----------



## éLIF (Aug 5, 2009)

912142 said:


> A rumbling stomach could be hunger but is more likely to be the dog has gulped either food or too much water. Sorry I don't know what breed you have but if it is a deep chested dog I would watch out for this as it could cause problems.


Hi, he is a Dalmatian


----------

